# IGS Rubber Band vs Retro Instruments 2A3



## gjelul (Feb 1, 2017)

Looking for a stereo unit for master buss / mastering.

Anyone has used these two units?
Suggestions?


----------



## Jack Weaver (Feb 1, 2017)

If you really want to have a good discussion regarding these you'd best go over to Gearslutz. Pro audio recording equipment is not the strength of this forum. 

.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 1, 2017)

I will try and answer your question.

You may want to research the Hendy Labs Michelangelo it's a hand built tube, mastering quality EQ that sounds really beautiful. There is a very good thread at slutz about it.

If you don't have to have a lunch box format Pultec clone look at the Warm Audio EQP. For lunch box format the actual Pultec units get very good reviews.

I've always thought the star of the Retro lineup is the Sta-level.

Hope that helps a little. Feel free to ask any follow-up questions.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Feb 1, 2017)

What do you already have in your chain?


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 2, 2017)

Jack Weaver said:


> If you really want to have a good discussion regarding these you'd best go over to Gearslutz. Pro audio recording equipment is not the strength of this forum.
> 
> .



If you really want to start a nasty fight regarding these you'd best go over to Gearslutz


----------



## Jack Weaver (Feb 2, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> If you really want to start a nasty fight regarding these you'd best go over to Gearslutz



My point is that you will more likely find there individuals who have personal experience with a wide variety of professional level audio kit.

And yes, you will found those with only anecdotal experience and caffeinated emotional levels - which are of dubious value. But it's the internet. What do you expect these days?

The focus of attention here at VI-Control is music creation, composition, virtual instruments, etc. Most people here don't have a lot of high end hardware in their setups. Hardware-speak was not one of the main thrusts of Frederick, the fearless leader of this forum.

I'm sure there are a few here with this kind of experience but in comparison it's significantly less than a forum like Gearslutz.

.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 2, 2017)

True, but often It generates more heat than light.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Feb 2, 2017)

I just went through this process, deciding between IGS Rubber Bands and Pultecs. I think this kind of thing is just as relevant as any other thread. 

It's all about answering the question "How do we as composer get the best quality music out into the world?" Sometimes the answer is "samples", sometimes it's "better workflow", sometimes it's "analog hardware".


----------

